# Julians Customs HALLOW BASH! oklahoma city



## davidj926 (Feb 6, 2009)

YOU DONT WANNA MISS IT!!!!!


----------



## davidj926 (Feb 6, 2009)

ITS GOIN DOWN !!!!!!!!


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

looks bad ass


----------



## el_borrego (Jan 7, 2009)

its going down in oklas again and im coming out with a new car for the show


----------



## imp1962 (Jun 25, 2009)

nice!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## eriks66 (Dec 22, 2007)

[/SIZE]


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

PRE-PARTY WILL BE @ MANGOS NIGHT CLUB THEY WILL BE HAVING THERE HALLOWEEN PARTY ON THAT FRIDAY


----------



## eriks66 (Dec 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by davidj926_@Sep 10 2009, 08:01 PM~15044636
> *YOU DONT WANNA MISS IT!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :yes: laylow66 will be their!!


----------



## CADILLACGUACHI (Dec 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by eriks66_@Sep 14 2009, 10:15 AM~15075851
> *:thumbsup:  :yes: laylow66 will be their!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLACGUACHI (Dec 31, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

I'm glad to hear that Low life will make it


----------



## imp1962 (Jun 25, 2009)

ttt


----------



## CADILLACGUACHI (Dec 31, 2008)

WE WILL HAVE A BLAST


----------



## DIMECASH (Dec 19, 2001)

ONE1LUV CC Tulsa Chapter will be in the building


----------



## el_borrego (Jan 7, 2009)

el borrego will be there


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

405 PRIDE IS SHOWIN UP


----------



## davidj926 (Feb 6, 2009)

should have a good turn out :thumbsup:


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

There will be a best of trophie for best halloween theme/display & a cash price TBA


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

405 PRIDE IN THE HOUSE.


----------



## davidj926 (Feb 6, 2009)

Glad 405 pride will be in the building :thumbsup:


----------



## imp1962 (Jun 25, 2009)

TTT


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

405 PRIDE IS SHOWIN UP


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

405 PRIDE IS SHOWIN UP


----------



## BIG GUS (Sep 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by davidj926_@Sep 10 2009, 09:01 PM~15044636
> *YOU DONT WANNA MISS IT!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


I WILL BE THERE. GUS J. LOPEZ WILL BE TAKEN PICTURES THAT DAY. I CAN'T WAIT TO SEE EVERYBODY.


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

SHOW WILL BE COVER BY IMPALAS MAG & STREETSEEN MAG


----------



## eriks66 (Dec 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by davidj926_@Sep 10 2009, 08:01 PM~15044636
> *YOU DONT WANNA MISS IT!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## eriks66 (Dec 22, 2007)

> :thumbsup:
> [/quoteTTT


----------



## davidj926 (Feb 6, 2009)

bump :thumbsup:


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

405 PRIDE IS SHOWIN UP


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

YOU DONT WANNA MISS IT!!!!!


----------



## davidj926 (Feb 6, 2009)

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

WILL BE GOING DOWN IN THE 405


----------



## davidj926 (Feb 6, 2009)

TTT :nicoderm:


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

Just came back from San Antonio WEGO PICNIC & we had a BLAST :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLACGUACHI (Dec 31, 2008)

I WILL SHOW UP BUTT NAKED  WAT YA THINK I HOPE I WIN DA BEST COSTUME


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

ttt....may not be able to make it because of work...but I'm trying!


----------



## RAM214IRO (Sep 22, 2009)

WTF WIT 405 BIKES SHUT DA FUK UP WIT DAT WE WILL BE THERE SHIT ..........................JUST SHOW DA FUK UP AN THATS THAT


----------



## RAM214IRO (Sep 22, 2009)

> > :thumbsup:
> > [/quoteTTT
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

HATAZ HATE ON....=)


----------



## el_borrego (Jan 7, 2009)

hey homie for somebody that new to layitlow you sure talk alot of shit


----------



## davidj926 (Feb 6, 2009)

ram214iro needs to go talk shit somewhere else quit being a hater. MAS PUTO !!! :buttkick:


----------



## skin (Aug 2, 2004)

Big shout out to Illegal Toys! Good looking out and a big thank you for the invite.Much respect and Much luv from Blockstyle Car Club.We'll be there for sure.Illegal Toys Always put's on a hell of a show..and you can quote me on that one....


----------



## davidj926 (Feb 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by skin_@Sep 22 2009, 04:33 PM~15155924
> *Big shout out to Illegal Toys! Good looking out and a big thank you for the invite.Much respect and Much luv from Blockstyle Car Club.We'll be there for sure.Illegal Toys Always put's on a hell of a show..and you can quote me on that one....
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT HOMIE glad to know blockstyle will be in the building :thumbsup:


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

keep it real! ready for the show!!


----------



## eriks66 (Dec 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAM214IRO_@Sep 22 2009, 12:53 PM~15153647
> *IS ERIC66 RETARDED OR WTF THAT ***** DONT PUT UP SHIT BUT SMILEY FACES
> *


***** FUCK YOU !!YOU RETARDED!!PUTO TAIKING SHIT ON OUR FIRST DAY !!!TELL ME WHO YOU ARE YOU! COME AND IF AM RETARDED!!!!!!! :machinegun: :nono: :twak:


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAM214IRO_@Sep 22 2009, 12:51 PM~15153628
> *WTF WIT 405 BIKES SHUT DA FUK UP WIT DAT WE WILL BE THERE SHIT    ..........................JUST SHOW DA FUK UP  AN THATS THAT
> *


SHUT UP HATER


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

I'm glad you guys put tha fool in his place how is he gonne talk shit on his first day he's the one that's retarted I bet if he seen Eric in person he would take off running like my dog when it does something wrong (WITH HIS TAIL BETWEN HIS LEGS) :rant: :loco: :banghead: :buttkick:


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by skin_@Sep 22 2009, 04:33 PM~15155924
> *Big shout out to Illegal Toys! Good looking out and a big thank you for the invite.Much respect and Much luv from Blockstyle Car Club.We'll be there for sure.Illegal Toys Always put's on a hell of a show..and you can quote me on that one....
> 
> 
> ...


A BIG THANKS TO YOU GUYS FOR ALL THE SUPPORT OVER THE YEARS ALL WE'RE TYRYING TO DO IS HAVE A GOOD TYME LIKE ALWAYS & YOU KNOW WE WILL DON'T FORGET THE PRE-PARTY @ MANGOS SO COME ON EARLY SO WE CAN GO KICK IT ON FRIDAY


----------



## imp1962 (Jun 25, 2009)

TTT


----------



## christina skaggs (Sep 23, 2009)

FIRST OFF YALL MEN NEED TO STOP TALKING SHIT OVER THE COMPUTER U THINK U GUY'S R HARD THEN BRING UR SHIT TALK TO THE SHOW!!!!!! AND STOP FUCKIN HATING ON 405 PRIDE CUZ U *****'S JUST DNT KNW !!!!!


----------



## christina skaggs (Sep 23, 2009)

didnt he say he wanted this car show to be clean and u men are fucking it up by talking shit so just shut the FUCK AND SHOW UP


----------



## el_borrego (Jan 7, 2009)

well whats up with everyone else im going to need help with the cadillac cuz its need a little work (david) JUST KIDDING FOOL :cheesy:


----------



## crazy a (Sep 23, 2009)

MUCH LOVE TO ILLEGAL TOYS... THERE SHOW ARE ALWAYS THE BOMB!! :h5:


----------



## RAM214IRO (Sep 22, 2009)

:biggrin: WELL 1ST OF ALL YA CAN EAT A DICK ....BITCHES OR DUDES AN IF SEEN ANY OF YA BITCHES I WOULDT BE RUNNIN 405BIKES GOT SOME RUSTY SHITTY LOOKIN BIKES AN THINK THEY ALL COOL AN THAT BITCK ...CUNTRINA NEEDS TO MIND HER BIZNEZZ DUMB HO ...

AND DONT TRY TO BAN ME CUZ I WILL SHOW UP TO YALS SHOW AN WE WILL REALLLY HAVE A GOOD TIME :angry: 


MAS CULOS :biggrin: 

AN WAT DA FUK KINDA NAME IS BORREGO :rofl: 












THATT MUST BE YOU HA HA :biggrin:


----------



## davidj926 (Feb 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by el_borrego_@Sep 23 2009, 10:10 AM~15163345
> *well whats up with everyone else im going to need help with the cadillac cuz its need a little work (david)  JUST KIDDING FOOL :cheesy:
> *


i got you homie let me know if you really need help :thumbsup:


----------



## RAM214IRO (Sep 22, 2009)

LOOKS LIKE EVERYONE IS ON HERE .... SOMEBODY SAY SOMETHING 


DONT BE SCURED BITCHES


----------



## el_borrego (Jan 7, 2009)

well if you going to the show then y talk shit and i will be in 68 impala so let see what u got. i think ur just a cheerleader i think u dont even have a car or bike.


----------



## RAM214IRO (Sep 22, 2009)

HA HA IV SEEN UR CAR MINE IS TOP NOTCH HO UNLESS YOU GOT CROME UNDIES SHAT DA FAK UP ITS A FUKIN 68 LOL THROW AWAY CARS


----------



## el_borrego (Jan 7, 2009)

what do u have puto i can say my car is clean till we see ur then we will know or are u scare


----------



## RAM214IRO (Sep 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by el_borrego_@Sep 23 2009, 11:08 AM~15163870
> *what do u have puto i can say my car is clean till we see ur then we will know or are u scare
> *


WY YOUR HOMIES LEAVE U ALL ALONE ....SHEEP MAN ................................ NO VALEN VERGA TUS HOMIES


----------



## crazy a (Sep 23, 2009)

I BET YOU ARE A LITTLE KID.GOTTA BE HATIN ON SOME BIKES..FUK OFF


----------



## el_borrego (Jan 7, 2009)

cuz the have jobs foodstamp boy


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

I GESS SOME PEOPLE DON'T KOW HO TO ACT THIS SHOW IS FOR A GOOD CAUSE WE'RE DONATING 50% TO CHARITY IF YO AINT GOT NOTHING GOOD TO SAY KEEP IT TO YOUR SELF AS FOR EVERYONE ELSE DON'T REPLY TO NO MORE NEGATIVE COMENTS LETS KEEP IT OFF LAYITLOW FOR ANY QUESTIONS OR COMPLAINTS CALL ME @ 405-821 4011 BY THE WAY i DON'T ANSWER PRIVET CALLS I LIKE TO KNOW WHO I'M TALKING TO


----------



## CADILLACGUACHI (Dec 31, 2008)

WHO DA FUK DOES THIS BITCH THINK HE IS TALKIN SHIT LIKE HE A BIG DOG DONT TALK SHIT HOMEY AN DONT WAIT 4 DA SHOW HIT ME UP AN WE WILL HANDLE UP BEFORE DA SHOW 405 837 6322
PUTO SEE WAT KINDA MOTHER FUKER YOU REALLY R......... FUK TXASS


----------



## CADILLACGUACHI (Dec 31, 2008)

FUKIN JOTO IL BEE WAITIN 4 UR CALL HOMIE


----------



## el_borrego (Jan 7, 2009)

ill see u guys later illegal toys and low life


----------



## crazy a (Sep 23, 2009)

:biggrin: uffin: HEY WE HANDIN OUT CANDY AT THE SHOW?MY KIDS ARE EXCITED!


----------



## CADILLACGUACHI (Dec 31, 2008)

SAVEMESOME :cheesy:


----------



## CADILLACGUACHI (Dec 31, 2008)

who all is going to ardmore to turks show lets show em some support


----------



## christina skaggs (Sep 23, 2009)

first off learn how to spell my name menso dnt u have a job or algo ur on here talking shit get a job


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CADILLACGUACHI_@Sep 23 2009, 11:35 AM~15164148
> *who all is going to ardmore to turks show    lets show em some support
> *


We're having a meeting tonite to see who's all going I got my car here so it will be there for sure


----------



## CADILLACGUACHI (Dec 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Caspy_@Sep 23 2009, 11:57 AM~15164372
> *We're having a meeting tonite to see who's all going I got my car here so it will be there for sure
> *


SOUNDS GREAT LETS HAVE A GREAT TIME


----------



## tdawg (Sep 23, 2009)

Can't wait til the show, so excited to see the 405 pride bikes!!!!!! And Illegal Toys Cars!! It's such a good family event and my kids love it so much!! THANKS ILLEGAL TOYS, YOU GUYS ROCK!!!!!! Keep em comin!!!! We'll be there!!!


----------



## DIMECASH (Dec 19, 2001)

Hopefully I will be able to hit the streets and show the 65 for the first time,


----------



## Remi11 (Sep 23, 2009)

ttt


----------



## davidj926 (Feb 6, 2009)

:nono: ram214iro needs to stop being a lil bitch, really wanna do something come to the show we will all be there then you can talk shit lets see what your about homie, punk ass bitch MAS PUTO !!!!!!! :buttkick:


----------



## crazy a (Sep 23, 2009)

sounds like it gonna be an interesting day :cheesy:


----------



## christina skaggs (Sep 23, 2009)

look for me ill be the one with the blue bike BITCH !!!!!!!!!!!!!! so keep hating MOTHER FUCKER AND KEEP TALKING SHIT TO MY DAUGHTER PUTO 



405 PRIDE FOR EVER


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

DAMM LETS JUST HAVE FUN .


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

IF HE SHOWS ILL PAY HIS REGISTRATION


----------



## davidj926 (Feb 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DIMECASH_@Sep 23 2009, 01:22 PM~15165236
> *Hopefully I will be able to hit the streets and show the 65 for the first time,
> *


glad to hear that hope you make it :thumbsup:


----------



## davidj926 (Feb 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tdawg_@Sep 23 2009, 12:13 PM~15164552
> *Can't wait til the show, so excited to see the 405 pride bikes!!!!!! And Illegal Toys Cars!! It's such a good family event and my kids love it so much!! THANKS ILLEGAL TOYS, YOU GUYS ROCK!!!!!! Keep em comin!!!! We'll be there!!!
> *


thanks for the support


----------



## rat trap (Apr 24, 2009)

Who's gonna be hoppin?


----------



## davidj926 (Feb 6, 2009)

here are some pics of our last show :thumbsup:


----------



## davidj926 (Feb 6, 2009)




----------



## davidj926 (Feb 6, 2009)




----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rat trap_@Sep 23 2009, 06:51 PM~15168337
> *Who's gonna be hoppin?
> *


I talked to the guys in San Antonio over the weekend plus the locals we should have a good hop


----------



## imp1962 (Jun 25, 2009)

No need to hate around hear we about showing what u got and letting ur ride speak for it's self. Now lets quit adding negative responses to his negative remarks, that what he wants. If hi's ride is as clean as he say's than he shouldn't be tripping. Lets keep it positve and support ur club!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## imp1962 (Jun 25, 2009)

TTT


----------



## crazy a (Sep 23, 2009)

:biggrin: STOPPIN BYE SHOWIN LOVE TO ILLEGAL TOYS AND ALL THE LOLO PEEPS..THE FLYER LOOKS SWEET..CANT WAIT TO COME AND HAVE SOME FUN.. :biggrin:


----------



## el_borrego (Jan 7, 2009)

thats true pepe y give that vato the time or day lets keep it up, hey and dont drive my cadi to much. :biggrin:


----------



## davidj926 (Feb 6, 2009)

bump


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

READY TO SHOW


----------



## imp1962 (Jun 25, 2009)

no problem


----------



## eriks66 (Dec 22, 2007)

:biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## eriks66 (Dec 22, 2007)




----------



## eriks66 (Dec 22, 2007)

:0


----------



## skin (Aug 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Caspy_@Sep 22 2009, 09:06 PM~15159252
> *A BIG THANKS TO YOU GUYS FOR ALL THE SUPPORT OVER THE YEARS ALL WE'RE TYRYING TO DO IS HAVE A GOOD TYME LIKE ALWAYS & YOU KNOW WE WILL DON'T FORGET THE PRE-PARTY @ MANGOS SO COME ON EARLY SO WE CAN GO KICK IT ON FRIDAY
> *


 Oh yeah have to make it to mango's to kick it with yall boys...I know it's going down there.. let's get wasted! :barf:


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by skin_@Sep 24 2009, 11:47 PM~15181659
> *Oh yeah have to make it to mango's to kick it with yall boys...I know it's going down there.. let's get wasted! :barf:
> *


Also I just got the ok OFFICIAL AFTER PARTY @ CLUB ALBEE YOU CAN CHECK IT OUT @ clubalbee.com


----------



## imp1962 (Jun 25, 2009)

to the top for julians customs HALLOW BASH!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## davidj926 (Feb 6, 2009)

ttt


----------



## eriks66 (Dec 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by davidj926_@Sep 25 2009, 10:32 AM~15184361
> *ttt
> *


TTT


----------



## el_borrego (Jan 7, 2009)

Erik get off layitlow and go buy the food for the ardmore show !!!! :roflmao:


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)




----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

droppin bye showin some love.


----------



## 405 pride v.p (Sep 26, 2009)




----------



## 405 pride v.p (Sep 26, 2009)




----------



## 405 pride v.p (Sep 26, 2009)

SHOW SOME LOVE


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)




----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

NICK 1953 SCHWINN :biggrin:


----------



## imp1962 (Jun 25, 2009)

nice bikes !!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## el_borrego (Jan 7, 2009)

where about to roll to ardmore, going to a show to represent ILLEGAL TOYS


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

READY TO SHOW


----------



## eriks66 (Dec 22, 2007)

:0 :thumbsup:


----------



## eriks66 (Dec 22, 2007)




----------



## eriks66 (Dec 22, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## imp1962 (Jun 25, 2009)

We had a good time in Ardmore thanks to Turk and 40 & 5th for a good time :thumbsup:


----------



## imp1962 (Jun 25, 2009)

I will post the videos from the show as soon as they load :yes:


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

REDY TO SHOW THE COSTUME. :burn:


----------



## davidj926 (Feb 6, 2009)

TTT
:biggrin:


----------



## imp1962 (Jun 25, 2009)

TTT


----------



## davidj926 (Feb 6, 2009)

bump


----------



## davidj926 (Feb 6, 2009)

To The Top


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

WE ARE ALL READY


----------



## crazy a (Sep 23, 2009)

october...here it comes...ready for the halloween show!! :biggrin:


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

For all you guys that like video games too we will have a STREETFIGHTER 4 TOURNAMENT WINNER WILL GET TROPHIE :twak: :twak:


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

stoked :420: bringn lot's of candy.


----------



## davidj926 (Feb 6, 2009)

bump for the holloween bash :around:


----------



## King Cutty (Mar 26, 2009)

You know who's gonna be in the house.


----------



## King Cutty (Mar 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by skin_@Sep 22 2009, 04:33 PM~15155924
> *Big shout out to Illegal Toys! Good looking out and a big thank you for the invite.Much respect and Much luv from Blockstyle Car Club.We'll be there for sure.Illegal Toys Always put's on a hell of a show..and you can quote me on that one....
> 
> 
> ...


You know the homeboy is gonna be for sure in the house. :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## King Cutty (Mar 26, 2009)




----------



## lay m low (Apr 10, 2009)

:cheesy:


----------



## imp1962 (Jun 25, 2009)

TTT


----------



## crazy a (Sep 23, 2009)

:cheesy: tryin to stay on top..i got u... :biggrin:


----------



## davidj926 (Feb 6, 2009)

to the top


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

MOVIN UP A PAGE


----------



## davidj926 (Feb 6, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

OKC BABY


----------



## imp1962 (Jun 25, 2009)

ttt


----------



## crazy a (Sep 23, 2009)

BOOMER SOONER!! MAKE OUR WAY TO THE FRONT :biggrin:


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

READY 4 THE SHOW :burn:


----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)




----------



## Dred504 (Jun 19, 2002)

Looks like another good show... Might have to make that trip again...  Maybe even work a deal on a 79 Monte while I am there... :biggrin: Much respect to Illegal Toys.....


----------



## ESEJOSH (Oct 4, 2009)

HEY WUT UP...!!! HOMIES


----------



## ESEJOSH (Oct 4, 2009)

IMMA B THERE TO REPRESENT "  ILLEGAL TOYS" CANT WAIT TILL OCTOBER 31


----------



## imp1962 (Jun 25, 2009)

Were gonna get WASTED!!!!!!!!!!! :barf:


----------



## crazy a (Sep 23, 2009)

showin love... :biggrin:


----------



## davidj926 (Feb 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Dred504_@Oct 4 2009, 10:35 AM~15263727
> *
> 
> 
> ...



gonna be a good show for sure and the monte sold last friday sorry homie


----------



## Dred504 (Jun 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by davidj926_@Oct 4 2009, 05:52 PM~15266171
> *gonna be a good show for sure and the monte sold last friday sorry homie
> *



congrats on the sale... It was a nice ride...


----------



## davidj926 (Feb 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Dred504_@Oct 4 2009, 05:56 PM~15266204
> *congrats on the sale... It was a nice ride...
> *


thanks homie


----------



## ESEJOSH (Oct 4, 2009)

what kind of ride u have now..?


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

LETS GO HOLLOWEEN. :420: :burn:


----------



## davidj926 (Feb 6, 2009)

BUMP :yes:


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

:burn:


----------



## ESEJOSH (Oct 4, 2009)

JULIAN'S CUSTOM'S :biggrin: HALLOWEEN BASH


----------



## ESEJOSH (Oct 4, 2009)

ILLEGAL TOY$ !


----------



## King Cutty (Mar 26, 2009)

ANY ONE GOT ANY PICS. ANYTHING, ALGO LO QUE SEA. WERE YOU AT CADILLAC GUACHIS I KNOW YOURE AT PARTY GALAXY BUYING YOURE COSTUME??


----------



## bigtexas120 (Mar 1, 2009)

http://img156.imageshack.us/img156/2804/im...00904042000.jpg

Looking forward to the show!


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

BUMPIN UP


----------



## SirTomeygun (Oct 8, 2009)

What up What up.....Illegal Toyz
Fort Worth, TX

The Foundation is being poured.........


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SirTomeygun_@Oct 8 2009, 12:30 PM~15303508
> *What up What up.....Illegal Toyz
> Fort Worth, TX
> 
> ...


THAT'S RIGHT ILLEGAL TOYS GOT ITS NEW CHAPTER IN FORTH TX :h5: :guns: :thumbsup: ABOUT TIME YOU HIT US UP HOMMIE HOPE YOU BRING YOUR RIDE BRING IT A WEEK BEFORE THE SHOW & I'LL BUFF IT FOR YOU


----------



## el_borrego (Jan 7, 2009)

also happy birthday to my boy caspy who is 38 yrs old :roflmao:


----------



## davidj926 (Feb 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by el_borrego_@Oct 8 2009, 06:23 PM~15306528
> *also happy birthday to my boy caspy who is 38 yrs old :roflmao:
> *


old ass fucker :biggrin:


----------



## eriks66 (Dec 22, 2007)

TTT


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)




----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

NO RUST LOL :thumbsup:


----------



## eriks66 (Dec 22, 2007)

:cheesy: :wave: :yes: :h5:


----------



## davidj926 (Feb 6, 2009)

TTT :nicoderm:


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)




----------



## davidj926 (Feb 6, 2009)

to the top :nicoderm:


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

:burn: gonna b fun


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

ILLEGAL TOYS CC 2009


----------



## Dred504 (Jun 19, 2002)

What's up Illegal Toys...


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

Question of the day guess who this is ..... :rofl: :rofl: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## davidj926 (Feb 6, 2009)

why you gotta put me on blast foo lol!!!! that just shows how long we been in this :biggrin:


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by davidj926_@Oct 11 2009, 11:51 AM~15324515
> *why you gotta put me on blast foo lol!!!! that just shows how long we been in this  :biggrin:
> *


here are some more


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

:burn:


----------



## el_borrego (Jan 7, 2009)

dam david i like ur mike shoes and u need a hair cut also


----------



## davidj926 (Feb 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by el_borrego_@Oct 12 2009, 11:51 AM~15332318
> *dam david i like ur mike shoes and u need a hair cut also
> *


 dont hate foo lol!! :biggrin:


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)




----------



## imp1962 (Jun 25, 2009)

Dynamite!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

WENT TO CLUB ALBEE FOR MY B-DAY HERE ARE SOME PICKS


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## el_borrego (Jan 7, 2009)

hey caspy is that u on the other pic or shotgun ???


----------



## viejitos39 (Nov 18, 2005)

VIEJITOS FROM OKLAHOMA WILL BE THERE. HOPE THE OTHER CAR CLUB IN OKLAHOMA SHOW UP???? THE CENTRAL OKLAHOMA CLASSIS CAR CLUB, C.C. RIDERS, AND A FEW OTHER????
:biggrin: uffin: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## CITYBOY214 (Sep 14, 2008)

HOW ARE YALL GOING TO PAY OUT THE HOP?


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

:burn:


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

:burn: with candy lol


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CITYBOY214_@Oct 14 2009, 12:57 PM~15355141
> *HOW ARE YALL GOING TO PAY OUT THE HOP?
> *


$500 for fisrt place on both single & double pump second place will be depend on # of entries also single pump will have to hop 40in or more to claim full price & double 50in or more


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by el_borrego_@Oct 13 2009, 08:13 PM~15348673
> *hey caspy is that u on the other pic or shotgun ???
> *


No wey that's Shorty


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by viejitos39_@Oct 13 2009, 08:41 PM~15349023
> *VIEJITOS FROM  OKLAHOMA WILL BE THERE. HOPE THE OTHER CAR CLUB IN OKLAHOMA SHOW UP???? THE CENTRAL OKLAHOMA CLASSIS CAR CLUB, C.C. RIDERS, AND A FEW OTHER????
> :biggrin:  uffin:  :thumbsup:  :wave:
> *


cool I'm sure they'l have a good time we'll be glad to have them :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## davidj926 (Feb 6, 2009)

bump


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

[email protected]


----------



## crazy a (Sep 23, 2009)

went and posted some flyers at the whittakers for ya'll.... :thumbsup: :wave: bet its gonna be a great turn out!!


----------



## crazy a (Sep 23, 2009)

#1 :biggrin:


----------



## SirTomeygun (Oct 8, 2009)

so im supposed to go all the way to the city and back then go back again? too much driving fool.....maybe get shotgun to do it...i dont know....he wants me to leave the car there for a week....dont know, i gots shell shock....dont wanna leave it no where....


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

> so im supposed to go all the way to the city and back then go back again? too much driving fool.....maybe get shotgun to do it...i dont know....he wants me to leave the car there for a week....dont know, i gots shell shock....dont wanna leave it no where....
> JUST DO IT GET IT OVER WITH YOU KNOW HE'LL GET IT DONE FOR THE SHOW YOU WONT REGRET IT :dunno: :dunno: :worship: :worship: :banghead: hno:


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)




----------



## King Cutty (Mar 26, 2009)

So who's gonna win this year? Cast youre votes...    











































This is my mine. :0 :0 :0


----------



## davidj926 (Feb 6, 2009)

OU all day !!! :buttkick:


----------



## eriks66 (Dec 22, 2007)

:roflmao:


----------



## King Cutty (Mar 26, 2009)




----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

405 LOOKN GOOD


----------



## pajaro (Oct 16, 2009)

Were can I get the registration form?




> _Originally posted by davidj926_@Sep 10 2009, 11:01 PM~15044636
> *YOU DONT WANNA MISS IT!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by pajaro_@Oct 18 2009, 04:18 PM~15393903
> *Were can I get the registration form?
> *


You can get them @ 325 SE 29th st or download it from my space [email protected] look under pics for caspy's show or if you look on page 9 of this topic is on there if you want I can email you one too just send me your email my # is (405) 601-4062


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

uffin: :burn:


----------



## davidj926 (Feb 6, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

:burn: candy


----------



## davidj926 (Feb 6, 2009)

bump


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)




----------



## davidj926 (Feb 6, 2009)

To The Top :machinegun: :guns:


----------



## imp1962 (Jun 25, 2009)

Fleetwood


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

:machinegun:


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

WHATS UP SERGIO YOU GOT THE LAC READY OR WHAT ITS ALMOST TIME :dunno:


----------



## crazy a (Sep 23, 2009)

:yes: almost time for the show...woop.. woop! :h5:


----------



## imp1962 (Jun 25, 2009)

:buttkick: :nono:


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

uffin: :thumbsup: :guns: :burn:


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

GONNA HAVE FUN :machinegun:


----------



## King Cutty (Mar 26, 2009)

7 more days to D-Day. The KING OF ALL THE G BODYS will be there with another little project...









:0 :0 :0


----------



## King Cutty (Mar 26, 2009)

Here is a blast from the past from back in 97 right after I became a USMC Jarhead. .. This is when I became the first KING OF ALL THE G-BODYS OF EL PASO TEXAS with my first Cutlass.


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

SWEET CUTTY uffin: uffin:


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## imp1962 (Jun 25, 2009)

Illegal toys will definetely be in house!!!! :biggrin: 























































VERY NICE, HOW MUCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :roflmao:


----------



## King Cutty (Mar 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by imp1962_@Oct 25 2009, 02:04 PM~15461631
> *Illegal toys will definetely be in house!!!!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Esta clean el Caddy


----------



## davidj926 (Feb 6, 2009)

CANT WAIT FOR NEXT WEEKEND!!!! i think everyone is gonna have a good time :biggrin: :roflmao: :barf: :thumbsup:


----------



## King Cutty (Mar 26, 2009)

WE BETTER DRINK MORE THAN A 6 PACK BORREGO CAUSE YOU KNOW I ONLY LIKE THAT EXPENSIVE STUFF. TU SAVES LIKE VIVA VILLA, SHEIFER, PEARL BEER. AND DONT FORGET ABOUT SCHLITZ. ALCAVO GUACHIS IS PICKING UP DONATIONS ALLREADY FOR THE BEER.


----------



## imp1962 (Jun 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by King Cutty_@Oct 25 2009, 05:02 PM~15462422
> *Esta clean el Caddy
> *


thanks, ur ride pretty damn clean too!!


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

:burn: 5DAYS LEFT


----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)




----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

JUST FINISHING ALL THE LITTLE DETAILS FOR ALL THE BIKE CLUBS WE WILL HAVE A BEST BIKE CLUB PARTICIPATION TROPHIE ALSO DON'T FORGET ABOUT BEST HALLOWEEN DISPLAY ALSO A TROPHIE


----------



## imp1962 (Jun 25, 2009)

Hell Yeah!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by King Cutty_@Oct 24 2009, 09:26 PM~15457147
> *Here is a blast from the past from back in 97 right after I became a USMC Jarhead.  .. This is when I became the first KING OF ALL THE G-BODYS OF EL PASO TEXAS with my first Cutlass.
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: ORALE


----------



## davidj926 (Feb 6, 2009)

bump :biggrin:


----------



## imp1962 (Jun 25, 2009)

Almost four days left running out of time to get rides done :angry: :nosad:


----------



## King Cutty (Mar 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 405PRIDEBIKES_@Oct 25 2009, 01:15 PM~15461453
> *SWEET CUTTY uffin:  uffin:
> *


thank you bud


----------



## el_borrego (Jan 7, 2009)

el borrego will be in the house with the 68 and the 78 cadi and a beer in his hand u know how i do it and about 6 hrs later :barf: :nono:


----------



## davidj926 (Feb 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by el_borrego_@Oct 28 2009, 09:06 AM~15491578
> *el borrego will be in the house with the 68 and the 78 cadi and a beer in his hand u know how  i do it and about 6 hrs later  :barf:  :nono:
> *


you better save a few for me ill be right there wit you :barf:


----------



## imp1962 (Jun 25, 2009)

its about to go down!!! :biggrin:


----------



## el_borrego (Jan 7, 2009)

ok i save a 6 pack 4 u


----------



## imp1962 (Jun 25, 2009)

here it comes i'm ready to roll


----------



## davidj926 (Feb 6, 2009)

bump :biggrin:


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

:angel: :guns: :burn:


----------



## imp1962 (Jun 25, 2009)

Everyone ready one day left just putting finishing touches on ther rides, will see ya'll in okc tommorow night, have the beer ready!!!!! :barf:


----------



## King Cutty (Mar 26, 2009)

2 MORE DAYS TO D DAY...


----------



## King Cutty (Mar 26, 2009)

THE KING OF ALL THE G BODYS IS ALSO THE KING OF BEERS.


























AND THESE ARE THE END RESULTS. SO I QUIT DRINKING BEFORE I LOOK LIKE THIS!!!!









:0 :0 :0


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

iTS ALMOST HERE AND THE WEATHER IS LOOKING GOOD HELL YEA I COULDN'T ASK FOR BETTER WEATHER FOR THIS SHOW ESPECIALLY IN OCTOBER EVERYTHING ITS GOING OUR WAY LETS HAVE A GREAT TIME :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by King Cutty_@Oct 29 2009, 09:31 PM~15510397
> *THE KING OF ALL THE G BODYS IS ALSO THE KING OF BEERS.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el_borrego (Jan 7, 2009)

caspy better have beer today no excuses bud light


----------



## travieso1u (Aug 1, 2008)

SABOR A MI WAS GOING TO MAKE IT BUT SINCE THE FIRE MARSHALS IN DALLAS WONT LET US IN ON SUNDAY WE HAVE TO BE THERE SAT SO WE WONT BE ABLE TO GO TO THIS SHOW BUT NEXT TIME HOMIES .....`GOOD LUCK ON YOUR SHOW BRO.... :thumbsup: :angel:


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

WE ARE READY :burn:


----------



## King Cutty (Mar 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Caspy_@Oct 30 2009, 05:57 AM~15512495
> *
> *


Well he was a Texas fan and one point. But he joined the band wagon so I gots to get back at him. But thats beyond the point. We loved youre show and sorry I didnt make it to the club. Very but very tired.


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

HAD A BLAST uffin: :machinegun:


----------



## imp1962 (Jun 25, 2009)

Thanks to everyone who attended the show hope you guys had fun and enjoyed the day. Congratulations to all the winners :thumbsup: We will have pictures of the show up before too long :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLACGUACHI (Dec 31, 2008)

HURRY HURRY I CANT WAIT ................ hno: hno: :uh: 
LOW LIFE WAS THER AN WE HAD A GREAT TIME AN WE DID WE WAT WE WENT DOO LOVED ID


----------



## Doom (Mar 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Caspy_@Oct 11 2009, 10:57 AM~15324306
> *ILLEGAL TOYS CC 2009
> 
> 
> ...


To bad 8 of those cars aren't in that club no more..


----------



## shotgun18 (Sep 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Doom_@Nov 2 2009, 04:18 PM~15540161
> *To bad 8 of those cars aren't in that club no more..
> *


The good things is that were replacing the 8 cars we lost with 8 or more cars :thumbsup: No matter what cars we lose illegal toys will keep going strong year after year


----------



## King Cutty (Mar 26, 2009)

:0 :0 :0


> _Originally posted by Caspy_@Oct 30 2009, 05:57 AM~15512495


You lying, I never said he was my uncle, you must of had way to much to drink over the weekend. He sure looks like somenoe we both know.


----------



## eriks66 (Dec 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Doom_@Nov 2 2009, 04:18 PM~15540161
> *To bad 8 of those cars aren't in that club no more..
> *


 only 4 of them not!! but its doesnt matter ILLEGAL TOYS CC WE STILL HERE DOING THE DAM THING!!!!!!WITH OR WITH OUT THEM :worship: :yes: :h5:


----------



## imp1962 (Jun 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by eriks66_@Nov 3 2009, 11:13 AM~15548934
> *only 4 of them not!! but its doesnt matter ILLEGAL TOYS CC  WE STILL HERE DOING THE DAM THING!!!!!!WITH OR WITH OUT THEM  :worship:  :yes:  :h5:
> *


thats right we still here and aint going nowhere and next year with the other rides that are in the works as we speak were gonna come out even harder next year ILLEGAL TOYS TO THE TOP :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLACGUACHI (Dec 31, 2008)

suonds like a cat fight up in hur


----------



## davidj926 (Feb 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Doom_@Nov 2 2009, 04:18 PM~15540161
> *To bad 8 of those cars aren't in that club no more..
> *


ILLEGAL TOYS has always been here and will always be here!!!!!ALWAYS but thanks to everyone who came out to support us, lowlife did it big in the hop, i think everyone who went had a blast. :biggrin:


----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)




----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

uffin: uffin: HAD A BLAST AT THE SHOW


----------



## CADILLACGUACHI (Dec 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by davidj926_@Nov 5 2009, 04:58 PM~15574507
> *ILLEGAL TOYS has always been here and will always be here!!!!!ALWAYS  but thanks to everyone who came out to support us, lowlife did it big in the hop, i think everyone who went had a blast.  :biggrin:
> *


  POST PICS OR IT DIDNT HAPPEN :biggrin:


----------



## davidj926 (Feb 6, 2009)

i got some pics and videos of the hop ill post them tonight :biggrin:


----------



## davidj926 (Feb 6, 2009)




----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)

:thumbsup: nice


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

gonna go big :thumbsup:


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

MAN ITS BEEN A MINUTE BUT I BEEN SO BUSSY PLAYING CATCH UP AT THE SHOP.I LIKE TO THANK EVERYONE WHO CAME TO OUR FIRST JULIANS CUSTOMS SHOW ESPECIALLY ILLEGAL TOYS FOR HELPING ME OUT AT THE SHOW AND ALL THE CLUBS WHO CAME TO REPRESSENT (LOW LIFE,40 & 1/5,OKLAS FINEST,AZTECAS BIKE CLUB,405 PRIDE,INDIVIDUALS,BLOCK STYLE,VIEJITOS TO NAME A FEW ESPECIAL THANKS SWEET DREAMS CC WHO MADE THE TRIP ALL THA WAY FROM COLORADO FOR THE SHOW.I HOPE EVERYONE HAD A GOOD TIME HOPE TO SEE YOU IN THE FUTURE WETHER ITS HERE IN OKC OR ANYWHERE ELSE AT ALL THE OTHER SHOWS.ONCE AGAIN THANKS TO ALL OF YOU.
:biggrin: -CASPY :biggrin:


----------



## el_borrego (Jan 7, 2009)

bump


----------



## ESEJOSH (Oct 4, 2009)

A New Picture of my bike yall.....


----------

